# Looking for bluewater fishing parters- Galv, Freeport.



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

*Reposted from the bluewater board*

Hey guys, 

Right to the point: Im looking to make some friends with people who have boats capable of reaching the floaters for overnight trips located around the galveston/freeport complex. 


Details: I work offshore currently so i work roughly a month on and i have about a month off which means i can be ready at a last moments notice and i live in galveston so it doesnt take me long to get to the ramps. 

-I have my own gear
-No record of sea sickness (yet)
-Willing to pitch in for fuel, ice, bait etc- several hundred if need be
- Easy to get along with
***Will help wash down the boat afterwards***
-I also have a little bit of offshore survival training

Looking to have more access to AJs, king, ling, tuna, grouper, the usual. 

PM me if anyone is interested!

Thanks guys

also, i am offshore currently so i wont be able to make it out until mid May, also it is currently glass out here approx 100 miles east of the gardens.


----------

